# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  русско-итальянский переводчик во Владимире

## iriroma

Дорогие, форумчане!
Я бы хотела у вас спросить, не знаете ли вы кого-нибудь из Владимира, кто бы говорил по-итальянски?
Дело в том,что одной девушке оооочень нужен русско-итальянский переводчик, который бы находился во Владимире в период с 10-го по 15/18-е июня.
Эта девушка когда-то говорила по-русски, но теперь абсолютно забыла язык.
Если кто-то может помочь, пишите в личку. 
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Mist

Если у кого-то возникнет подобная необходимость в локальном переводчике, то будет гораздо проще и быстрее найти его через переводческие сайты.

----------


## iriroma

Mist, спасибо большое, но я пробовала всевозможные сайты - не очень-то и легко было найти итальянского переводчика во Владимире. Но мы уже решили эту проблему!
Еще раз спасибо!

----------

